

Google is revamping bookmarks in Chrome with a new extension - coloncapitald
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/2/7145933/google-bookmark-manager-available-to-download

======
kolev
Am I the only one disliking the new Bookmarks Manager?

~~~
kolev
Although Stashmarks [1] seems dead, it had a pretty nice version of this much
earlier. I personally now use Kifi [2] nowadays as Kippt [3] seems to be
agonizing. The recent Raindrop.io [4] looks like a great newcomer although I'm
sure many will have beef with it being Russia-made. Dragdis [5] looks great as
well.

[1] [http://www.stashmarks.com/](http://www.stashmarks.com/)

[2] [https://www.kifi.com/](https://www.kifi.com/)

[3] [https://kippt.com/](https://kippt.com/)

[4] [https://raindrop.io/](https://raindrop.io/)

[5] [https://dragdis.com/](https://dragdis.com/)

